# Figuring Out Sheffield Email VAF?



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

Sent off Visa Friday June 2, 2017

Received Email June 5 2017 it was received and being assigned

2 hours later.... june 5.... got a VAF number and just saying i need to send appendix 2 to complete application



Never heard back?


Just because I got a VAF in a subject line without a decision did i get the visa?

logged into application portal and does not let me sellect IHS button.

Only payment ifo, BRP location and print application


Very stressed out... Did I get the visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you over to the UK section of the forum. I take it you're talking about getting a British visa (i.e. a visa to go to the UK) and I think the folks here will have more information for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You'll know if you got the visa when you receive your passport back. You didn't send Appendix 2 which is needed to process the application. Once they have Appendix 2 then your application will be put in the queue for processing.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You could possibly scan and email Appendix 2 as a reply to the email sent to you, they may accept it. But you definitely won't get the visa without supplying the required documents (and Appendix 2 is absolutely required for a spouse visa).


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

sunshineusa said:


> Sent off Visa Friday June 2, 2017
> 
> Received Email June 5 2017 it was received and being assigned
> 
> ...


No, you did not get the visa. It doesn't mean you were rejected, it sounds like they were informing you your application is incomplete. You need to send them a filled out appendix 2 ASAP, then you're application will go back in the queue and you will await a decision being made.


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

*My Visa is beeing passed around?*

So i just got an email saying my" application was received in UKVI in new york and being assembled and prepared for assessment from my package was sent from sheffield to new york. Wife Priority Settlment from USA.


Is this a bit concerning why new york has it now?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The email system is not completely reliable. Spouse visas are processed in Sheffield so it seems likely that you were sent this email in error.


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

nyclon said:


> The email system is not completely reliable. Spouse visas are processed in Sheffield so it seems likely that you were sent this email in error.



Nyclon,


I realized they also gave me the old GWF number that i got a refund for.... 



I called ukvi to confrim they werent processing one that was already refunded.

They had to " escalate it ".

What else can I do? I also emailed my MP?

Shes been on to my case. Should I disregard the New york email?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Just wait for the outcome, when you get your passport and documents back.


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

have you ever heard of cases like this with huge tech errors? and they were not reliable?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They aren't infallible, and communications often go astray.


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

so stressed out. i like wanna cry


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hold yourself together. Hope you don't have to wait long.


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

So i ended up getting an email late at night that the old GWF is not valid because they looked it up and my current appicaiton is processing ( which is good). They Never said it could still be in new york or sheffield. And why i got that email in the first place.

The whole email a bit of a joke!


They are taking it as a tech error because its still a bit in the air for them. They will escalate.. to make sure they arent using the old application in someway


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

Good news! so now NY UKVI said they are handling the right one. Still not sure why they have a settlment visa...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

New York still processes a small number of settlement cases, but usually only for those who have made a special application through an agent to NYC.


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

Maybe thats what happened to mine,

i bought a round trip courier label from Sheffield to Cali,

Will they end up buying their own?

Should i still track my package with the UPS TRacking code i bought?


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

So good news NY escalations emailed me it was an error! didnt say anything bout my stuff being in new york since thats what they emailed me


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sheffield Documents being Sent to Home Consulate/UKVI?*

I was reading another post about someone saying that the processing times for different cities of their countries and that they might be sending it to their UKVI of their country.

I got an email from [email protected] saying mine is being prepared and assesed and received by UKVI NY?

not just for ME but for ALL OTHER applicants, are visas being backlogged to their home country? or does it mean any thing concerning in my application


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It appears that, in order to relieve pressure on Sheffield, some North American settlement applications are being transferred to NY consulate general for processing. No announcement as such but it's not unknown for Home Office to transfer processing without notice.


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

So in that case since i gave them my return courier service from sheffield, will they pay their own to send it back to me?


----------



## sunshineusa (Jun 14, 2017)

So I called UKVI last night and they said it was still awaiting a decsion since June 7 2017. And since they received it email 19 buisness day. Hopefully somtime next week. I asked him about being in new york and he said they can sometimes send a part of your documents fro them to review there which is why i got that email


----------

